# Mushroom Rolls



## Ilovecooking123 (Sep 18, 2008)

I have made these for parties and I am not really a fan of mushrooms, SOO GOOD

Mushroom Rolls

1/2 C chopped onion
1/2 lb chopped mushrooms
1/4 C butter or margarine
8 oz cream cheese
1/2 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1/2 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1/8 tsp garlic powder
1 loaf - white sandwhich bread (square style loaf is better) 
melted butter or margarine for brushing

Saute the mushrooms, onions and butter in frying pan until soft and onions are clear
Add cream cheese in chunks. Add next 4 ingredients. stir until cream cheese is melted. Let cool. 
Remove crusts from bread and roll each piece with a roliing pin. spread mushroom mixture on each slice and roll up like a jelly roll. brush with melted butter. (you can freeze them at this point if you wish) Cut each roll in three pieces and arrange on ungreased cookie sheet. Bake at 400 F for 10 to 1


----------



## Constance (Sep 18, 2008)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## deelady (Sep 18, 2008)

Mmmmmmm thats a keeper! Thank you!


----------

